

EU slaps Intel with $1.45 bn fine - gjizzle
http://techcombo.com/intel-hit-hard-with-145-billion-anti-competitive-fine

======
basscadet
I'd be willing to wager that getting money out of Intel will be easier than
getting documentation out of Microsoft.

